# Yes or No to Epidural



## xomommylovexo

I've read both pro's and con's to getting an epidural. My initial thought was do it natural, no epidural and the main reason I thought that was so there are no side effects to baby but I suffer from anxiety and lots of heart palpitations which I'm assuming I'll get lots of during labor. My doctor has mentioned to me, if mom is not good, baby is not good so even though I thought of doing without the epidural, now I'm thinking it will make me more comfortable therefore baby will be ok. I don't know, still not sure. What is everyone else doing and why?


----------



## amjon

I'm not doing it because I can't even stand the idea of a needle anywhere near my back and I know someone that was paralyzed from theirs. (And I'm at an increased risk for paralysis from one.)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

It is up to you really. I did a lot of research when I was pregnant and decided to do a natural birth (kinda rare here in Canada). There are def a lot of disadvantages to epidural the main one being that they can lead to other interventions. However, you should have an open mind about labour. You never know how you will be until you get to that labour room. 

I know some women say "oh, I'll get it if it's painful". The reality of it is that labour is friggin painful, but doing it naturally was the best decision I made for me and my baby. I must add though that I was lucky to have a very short labour (3.5 hours only) but it was super painful. I feel like such a stronger person having gone through it though. Will def do it naturally again :) Also coz I didn't have the epi, I felt every single push and was able to get her out quickly and did not tear at all.

Do your research rather than just going by your doc's advice. Good luck with whatever decision you make :)


----------



## JeepGirl

I had a very positive epi experience. DS was back to back and I made it till 6cm when I just couldn't take the pain anymore. It didn't slow my labour down at all and made me so comfortable and I really enjoyed my labour after I got it. I did end up with a EMCS, but I would have had to have one with or without the epi. DS was sunny side up and so stuck that even in the EMCS they had a very hard time getting him out.

I think your best bet is to go into it with an open mind, if you get to a point you need it go for it. But if you can cope without it go that route.


----------



## LockandKey

I had an epi with my first, I was confined to the bed for hours, couldn't get up, couldn't do anything really except wait until I was fully dilated or for someone to come in and get something for me or help me out with something. I hated every minute of it, mostly because I felt so helpless during an event that should be empowering and wonderful. Definitely steering clear of that this time. I also suffer from anxiety like you, for me I get so worked up that I start to hyperventilate and my heart rate goes up. But during my labor with DD, I actually held it together pretty well. I was more excited than anything as I couldn't wait to finally meet my baby :) and meditation and breathing techniques really come in handy here for keeping calm and relaxed.


----------



## solitaire89

I chose to do everything to avoid an epidural. The risk factors were to great for me to think about having one unless it was a last resort. I didn't have one (had no drugs what so ever, not even a paracetamol or G&A), and still had a pain free birth that I enjoyed. I used Natal Hypnotherapy, and I can highly recommend it.
The comment of your doctor, I feel, is a little unfair if it was said in relation to an epi. There are plenty of other ways to keep Mum happy, and it sounds to me like he/she is going to try to force you to do something that you had decided to try to avoid. I would suggest that if you want to try to avoid an epi that you start to look at other options.

HTH


----------



## Eleanor ace

I will be avoiding the epidural if possible. I had DS (induced labour and back to back, which I thought might go against me) without one so I'm confident/hopeful this time will be the same. I'm avoiding it mainly because the idea of a tube in my back frightens the bejeezus out of me but also because it increases the likelihood of needing intervention and of LO having problems after birth. Also the risk of side effects for the mum after the birth.


----------



## minnie83

When I had DD I went into it with an open mind, ended up having an epi when I was 5cm, and it was honestly the best decision I have ever made. I had a very positive experience with it, and I'm not ashamed to admit I have a very low pain threshold! Everyone is different, just do what is best for you at the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Yes! With my first I had the intrathecal shot that lasted 2 hours. With my second the labor was too fast, so I had zero pain relief. I much preferred the pain free version, although if it's too fast to get any at least it's over quickly.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I had both of mine without epidural and plan to do the same for this one. I chose and have chosen again to deliver at a midwife centre that doesn't even offer epidurals, so ill be going natural. I didn't feel i needed it , in all honesty. And I'm TERRIFIED of needles, so there's no way anyone will be going near my back with a giant one :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

I've had three babies, all delivered with epidural.

Whilst I'm not going to get one if I don't need one, I'm certainly not opposed to them, and have no qualms about asking for one if I feel like I want one.


----------



## LilyValley

I had decided to keep my LO's birth as natural as possible (first baby) but nothing went to plan and the decision was completely out of my hands. I had to have drugs to make my contractions more effective and because LO was back to back I was already in agony, so I was left with very little choice. I didn't see or feel the needle, my contractions were too painful for me to care about anything at the time so you might find that things you thought bothered you actually don't. I'd keep an open mind, don't decide that you do or don't want one as if the decision is taken away from you it will make things even more stressful. We suffered no ill effects from having one :).


----------



## Michelle80

Because i tore badly the first time, im likely to tear again since scar tissue is not very elastic. I dont want to go through a 2nd degree possibly 3rd degree tear from my vagina to my ass without any pain control. 

I was only 20 when I had my first baby and could not cope so i ended up pushing hard just to get the baby out ! big mistake ! as that is what made the tear.

If I had not have tore the first time however I might have gone with natural birth this time around. 

I dont like needles but i dont like my ass split even more


----------



## NaturalMomma

Nope won't be getting it. Had it with ds1 and it sucked, had a unmedicated birth with ds2 and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think it is different for everybody! I had a completely drug-fee labour (no gas and air, nothing) up until 8cm but his heart-rate dropped and I ended up having an emergency forceps delivery where I required an epidural.. so going natural did nothing to prevent intervention! 

Also, based on the experience of going so far drug-free, I am definitely opting to have an epidural next time! To be honest, being in that much raw pain made me feel completely out of control, I didn't know what was going on and a lot of my labour is a complete blur because of the pain, it really didn't help with bonding with my son either.. urgh it just wasn't for me.. so epidural next time it is! 

Saying that, many people have had good drug-free births so just be open-minded! Look into other options but ultimately you will know when you are in the delivery room. xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Michelle80 said:


> Because i tore badly the first time, im likely to tear again since scar tissue is not very elastic. I dont want to go through a 2nd degree possibly 3rd degree tear from my vagina to my ass without any pain control.
> 
> I was only 20 when I had my first baby and could not cope so i ended up pushing hard just to get the baby out ! big mistake ! as that is what made the tear.
> 
> If I had not have tore the first time however I might have gone with natural birth this time around.
> 
> I dont like needles but i dont like my ass split even more

I too had a 3rd/4th degree tear, my consultant has advised against an epidural this time for that reason, as not being able to feel everything whilst pushing means you can't gauge how to push and makes you more likely to tear (according to him). Fingers crossed none of us tear this time!


----------



## aliss

I've had one of each.

The 2nd was no epidural or pain relief aside from a hot shower. It was a long labour and difficult, but much better healing. 

Both labours resulted in shoulder dystocia - the 2nd one came out with a graze and 2 hours pushing, the 1st one with episiotomy and 4 hours worth of pushing due to loss of feeling from the epidural. 

I didn't have the epidural to prevent complications and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Kirsty1003

Definately yes! Didnt feel a thing when it went in, I didnt have it till 24 hours of been in active labour and it was a lifesaver. No after effects, been absolutely fine since :)


----------



## Guppy051708

No. I dont fancy the cascade of intervention that many times comes along with the epi. Sometimes it doesn't but many times it does, so i just prefer to avoid it altogether. Im not saying i wouldn't ever get it but so far i havn't needed it. If something happened where i would need it, such as laboring for 3 days straight or getting a csection, something like that, then i would. but at this point i have no reason to think that would happen, so at this point im not planning on it. (my first was brutal back labor that lasted over 30 hours. He was face up. Was told if i could do that birth unmedicated i could do most any of them, as face ups are one of the most painful.)


----------



## xsadiex

I wouldn't have an epidural unless I had to and I had a 37 hour labour with my son! I feel so much stronger than before after getting through labour, it would have been a very different experience if I'd been numb and unable to move. Depending on what happens in your labour you may only find an hour of it very painful.
Maybe you should look into breathing exercises to calm yourself? Hypnobirthing or yoga might help you?


----------



## ppgirlsteph

I would just say go in with an open mind. I wanted a drug free birth but in the end was induced and could just not cope after 2 days of contractions and no sleep. The epi was amazing and meant that i could actually relax in order for my cervix to dilate. I'm sure that without it I would have had more interventions as i would have been too tired to push! Xx


----------



## Sini

With our first I went in with an open mind - I was so tired after 2 days early labour and no sleep, I took the epidural and that was amazing.. This time around I want to try manage the pain better and try sleep more during early stages. However if I need it afain, ill just do it :)

Only things I disliked were the catheter for weeing and not feeling if I was pushing or not.


----------



## lucy_x

For me? - no never again. I had one with my daughter in the very early stages due to being induced on syntocinon. I like to feel everything im doing, the body naturally is more capable of giving birth when standing or squatting, its how were made to give birth.

I found gas and air absolutely amazing though.


----------



## JeepGirl

A lot of posters have said they couldn't feel anything while they were pushing. I think it depends on the type of epi you get, check with your doctor and find out about the types offered where you will be delivering. I had a button to control how much pain control I was getting. When it came time to push I just stopped pushing the button as much so it just took the edge off and I could still feel while I was pushing.


----------



## MummyMana

When I first found out I was pregnant I was adamant I was going to get an epidural. Then I saw a woman have one on TV and the noise the needle made when it went in her back just freaked me out ._. Now I've decided I'm going to try and have a natural birth :) I was always interested in a water birth but never felt brave enough, now I want to at least try, and if I get to the point where I feel I need to get out and get an epi, by that point I'll be in so much pain I hopefully won't care about the noise the needle makes :)


----------



## Numero_uno

I didn't want one, but when I had the hormone drip and it was at the max the mw asked if I wanted one, I said yes at that moment but the anaesthetist wasn't available and then when the mw asked later I didn't want it then. Looking back I'm glad I didn't but if I did have any more babies I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## minnieoxox

In my experience you just can't plan ahead, you have no idea what it is going to be like. I had full strength contractions from 3cm, with only a couple of seconds break inbetween, I coped for about 6 hours, but was told i was still only 5cm so got an epidural. The epidural is absolutely amazing when you have been in agony for hours, i loved it. But I would recommend you give it your best shot without but don't be afraid to have one if you need to :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I did not have an epidural but had a spinal instead right at the time of delivery and it was great (though 4 months on i still have a numb outer thigh), i think next time i will manage with gas and air since i got to 10cm on that anyway, unless i need forceps again or threatened c-section like we had with LO, in which case i would consider the spinal


----------



## WholeHeart

I'm leaving that decision up to the time, though I'm still a little ticked off that they don't offer any real alternatives. So, if I turn out to need one, I'll get one, but only when I'm good and ready (somewhat claustrophobic and I hate tubes) or if there's actually some medical reason for it.


----------



## Clarabell543

ppgirlsteph said:


> I would just say go in with an open mind. I wanted a drug free birth but in the end was induced and could just not cope after 2 days of contractions and no sleep. The epi was amazing and meant that i could actually relax in order for my cervix to dilate. I'm sure that without it I would have had more interventions as i would have been too tired to push! Xx

I was the same! Planned for drug free then ended up being induced at 42 weeks two days of contractions.. no sleep.. then theu started the drip on the third day. They couldnt get epi in as i was so swollen so i had just gas and air and after 12 hours of back to back contractions i ended up with an emcs at 8cm. I think an epi would have helped me. Deffo just keep an open mind although it is good to weigh up the pros and cons. X


----------



## Hunbun

Personally I didn't want one because I hated the idea of not being able to get out of bed. 

But as PP have said I went in with an open mind and if at any point during my next labour I feel I can't take the pain anymore then I will have one.


----------



## Alyssa Drough

I don't want one a) it can make labour last longer b) I wanna be able to go home as soon as possible after the birth c) some women need a catheter after and that idea freaks me out!!!

But who knows how we will feel at the time!!!


----------



## staralfur

I would plan to do it without one but to keep an open mind. 

I have a bit of a hospital phobia myself and for me, I felt less anxious about doing it naturally. An epidural was just more medical intervention which stressed me out. I didn't want to subject myself to the possible complications and I DEFINITELY didn't want to increase my chances of a c-section (the idea of surgery freaks me out). But all of that being said...I still kept an open mind and decided that if I felt like I needed an epidural I would get one. 

I didn't end up getting it, in the moment I really felt like it would just slow things down and I wanted to get it over with.


----------



## summer rain

I've never had one. I had to have a catheter with my two eldest because of the position of my bladder meant that after a certain point I couldn't pee, it wasn't very nice! With my two eldest I had a cannula in my hand as per normal hospital policy in those days and that made me anxious enough, I have an extreme needle phobia even when in labour. I wouldn't choose to have one if I could help it. They put in blood pressure lowering medications along with the pain blocking ones and these can cause blood pressure to lower too much and for mum to start passing out and distress in baby, most women I know who have had to have forceps or a c section after having an epidural it is due to this xx


----------



## flubdub

Theres no way you can plan for something like that. I have never had one. Of course read the pros and cons beforehand, but i really dont think you can, or should make a firm decision beforehand.


----------



## melfy77

I wasn't planning on getting one, but kept an open mind. Good thing I did because I had to be given oxytocin since my water broke but contractions wouldn't start. I was only 1 cm, it took 7 hours to get to 4 cm, and I had 100% back labor. So I ended up getting the epi, and honnestly, I'm really glad I did!! I could still move and get up, but I decided to sleep a little instead. It sped up the labor; I went from 4 cm to 10 cm in 2 1/2 hours and only pushed for 30 minutes. No complications, but I needed an episio (would have gotten one even without the epi). DS was born healthy and scored 7 and 9 for Apgar:thumbup: I keep a very good memory of my first labor and birth:winkwink:


----------



## mrscitysmith

With my second child I was in painful labour for 25 hours before asking for an epidural, the main reason was I was exhausted and scared about not having enough energy to get the baby out. Once the epidural was in I could have kissed the aneathatist!! I felt much calmer, more comfortable and could relax. Not being able to move about wasn't an issue as I had found I didn't really want to once the pain was strong. 

This time I am going to keep an open mind, but I have to admit after the relief that the epidural gave me last time I am finding it very tempting!!

Good luck whatever you choose xx


----------



## RachA

I was definite that i didn't want one and did both of my labours on just g&a. Neither were easy but i was glad i didn't have one.
I've heard too many bad stories about having epi's and i wasn't willing to risk it. 
I wanted to feel that i was in control of my labour and by not having feeling then i wouldn't of been in control. If you have an epi then you have to be 100% sure of your midwife etc. They are the ones that tell you when to push and if they tell you to push at the wrong time it can cause problems. One lady i know had an epi and has been on crutches since due to the fact that the midwife was tell her to push at the wrong time and the baby wasn't in the right position and therefore it pushed her pelvis out.


----------



## DLA

Really does depend on the person. I've read a lot of good reasons for people not preferring one. I did get one and will most definitely get one again. I made it to 7cm, but couldn't take the pain anymore at that point. I couldn't move, speak or open my eyes. My body was so tense, it was unreal. The epi relieved all of it. I relaxed and honestly enjoyed the rest of my birth. For me it was a great option. I was aware of the risks, which were so miniscual, so I was ok with it. If you have a fear of needles, or don't want to be restricted to the bed, it might not be for you. These things didn't bother me. My son was brought into a nice relaxed environment, as opposed to the misery and chaos that was going on at 7 cm. This is only my experience though. A lot of other people manage the pain without the epi and do well. That was just not my experience at all lol.


----------



## teal

I chose not to have one because it can be associated with the need for intervention but I ended up with an emergency forceps delivery anyway.


----------



## Mummy Bean

I went in with an open mind, and started in mid wife centre and was doing well on g&a in a pool but at 8cm he turned back to back and pooped so i had to be on a bed and monitored anyway...so i opted for one. Was surprised they let me have it as was so far dilated.

But i loved it, only had a low dose so could still feel my body doing it thing, i have no prob with needles and didnt feel it. Also loved the catheter as meant i didnt have to worry about going to the loo...all in all it meant i actually really enjoyed ths last part.

Main downside was that i had to stay over night....but would have had to have done that anyway due to bubba pooping.

Gonna do the same this time go in open minding and see how i handle it...wud rather not have this time as hoping to be home same day.


----------



## bekkie

I got the epidural, I was induced and contractions came on full blast... nurse said 'if you're going to get one, you might as well do it now, why suffer!' 

the needle was uncomfortable... but I'll never forget the anesthesiologist saying 'you're going to feel a cooling sensation down your back' and then... 'you're having a contraction now, do you feel anything?'

When it came time to push I was able to joke with my husband and I was fully aware of what was going on around me without being distracted by the pain. It had already been a long and exhausting day and I cant imagine how I would have made it through if I had needed to deal with those contractions that entire time 

Its all personal choice  theres no right or wrong way as long as baby comes out healthy then the journey really doesnt matter (IMO). Ill be getting the epidural again though, for sure.


----------



## XJessicaX

I had one of each (sort of)
1st my daughter was a persistent posterior (back to back refusing to turn) so my labour was long and terribly painful. I opted for an epi and while it worked it was the most amazing thing EVER! Complete relief and I laughed and chatted to my husband and thought it was brilliant! However it didnt stay great as it was pulled out by doctor fiddling with it as an hour later I could feel everything down one side and the pain was awful, plus I had a catheter in and had to stay in bed and because I wasnt allowed to move my daughter stayed back to back and I needed a spinal, cut and suction cup....ughhhhh that sucked!

2nd labour I was hopeful not to need an epi. Used a TENS machine and then G&A and then when contractions very suddenly became agony I stopped using the G&A as sucking in was really annoying when in so much pain! I asked for an epi but then started pushing and she flew out. I LOVED being able to jump out of bed straight away! Felt great!


----------



## Cupcake.Star

I'm gonna keep a open mind but I'd prefer not to have one unless I really need to (ie need c-section). I just don't like the idea of that needle going in my back, and something going wrong :nope:


----------



## DLA

Also wanted to add. If you are going to consider an epi, ask your provider exactly what kind they do. There are different degrees. When I had mine, I was pretty numb but could still feel enough to push. This worked out great for me and I delivered with no problem.


----------



## kerrie24

I haven't had an epidural but my mum did with my youngest brother and it only numbed one side of her body,my friend got it and it went up instead of down and stopped her heart a few times it was touch and go,and my sister got it (I was at the birth with her) and it dramatically slowed down her labour and she ended up with forceps as she couldnt feel to push properly.
I wouldnt get it if I had anymore babies.


----------



## aimee-lou

No, but only because I'm petrified of the concept. Needles and spinal spaces shouldn't mix according to me. If I need one though I'll have one.


----------



## DLA

I think it's awesome if a woman wants do a med free birth but I think it's important to know that it's OK if you need some pain relief. I've seen a lot of misinformation about epidurals on this forum. If an epidural isn't for you, that's fine but if you're considering it, do the research and speak with a medical professional about the reality. It does NOT slow down your labor, that's been proven a myth. Actually if anything they see that it can speed it up (did with me) because your body can finally relax. As for being at higher risk of assisted delivery, that depends on the type of epi. I had a lower dose epi, so I could completely feel myself pushing. I only pushed for about 20 minutes or so. And lastly, it's not been proven that having an epi leads to C section. When I was pregnant with my son, I was freaked out about all these things and I'm so glad I asked my OBGYN and did my own research on it because I found out most things I was worried about turned out to be myths. If you decide to choose against the epi, that's your choice and absolutely nothing wrong with that, but just make an informed decision :) Good luck!


----------



## kerrie24

DLA said:


> I think it's awesome if a woman wants do a med free birth but I think it's important to know that it's OK if you need some pain relief. I've seen a lot of misinformation about epidurals on this forum. If an epidural isn't for you, that's fine but if you're considering it, do the research and speak with a medical professional about the reality. It does NOT slow down your labor, that's been proven a myth. Actually if anything they see that it can speed it up (did with me) because your body can finally relax. As for being at higher risk of assisted delivery, that depends on the type of epi. I had a lower dose epi, so I could completely feel myself pushing. I only pushed for about 20 minutes or so. And lastly, it's not been proven that having an epi leads to C section. When I was pregnant with my son, I was freaked out about all these things and I'm so glad I asked my OBGYN and did my own research on it because I found out most things I was worried about turned out to be myths. If you decide to choose against the epi, that's your choice and absolutely nothing wrong with that, but just make an informed decision :) Good luck!


I'm sorry to argue but it certainly DID slow down my sisters labour.She went into hospital at 5pm(1cm dilated) and was progressing well,she got to 7cm at 1am and then they offered her the epi.They TOLD her it can slow down labour.
On the promise of being able to sleep she took the epidural and although the pain was gone the pressure still meant she was wincing and unable to sleep at all.At 4.30am they checked and she was fully dilated but her contractions had more or less dropped to none existent.They ended up delivering my niece by forceps at 7.56am after the contractions stopped completely.I absolutely believe if she hadnt had the epi it wouldnt have taken so long or ended in the assisted delivery.


----------



## DLA

kerrie24 said:


> DLA said:
> 
> 
> I think it's awesome if a woman wants do a med free birth but I think it's important to know that it's OK if you need some pain relief. I've seen a lot of misinformation about epidurals on this forum. If an epidural isn't for you, that's fine but if you're considering it, do the research and speak with a medical professional about the reality. It does NOT slow down your labor, that's been proven a myth. Actually if anything they see that it can speed it up (did with me) because your body can finally relax. As for being at higher risk of assisted delivery, that depends on the type of epi. I had a lower dose epi, so I could completely feel myself pushing. I only pushed for about 20 minutes or so. And lastly, it's not been proven that having an epi leads to C section. When I was pregnant with my son, I was freaked out about all these things and I'm so glad I asked my OBGYN and did my own research on it because I found out most things I was worried about turned out to be myths. If you decide to choose against the epi, that's your choice and absolutely nothing wrong with that, but just make an informed decision :) Good luck!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to argue but it certainly DID slow down my sisters labour.She went into hospital at 5pm(1cm dilated) and was progressing well,she got to 7cm at 1am and then they offered her the epi.They TOLD her it can slow down labour.
> On the promise of being able to sleep she took the epidural and although the pain was gone the pressure still meant she was wincing and unable to sleep at all.At 4.30am they checked and she was fully dilated but her contractions had more or less dropped to none existent.They ended up delivering my niece by forceps at 7.56am after the contractions stopped completely.I absolutely believe if she hadnt had the epi it wouldnt have taken so long or ended in the assisted delivery.Click to expand...

We can agree to disagree as I don't know anything about your sister's labor. When I looked into some of the concerns of epidurals, I found no conclusive studies of epidurals being linked to longer labor. My OBGYN attested to her experience of delivering babies for over 20 years and said the same thing. She explained how unpredictable labor can be and every labor is different. As for an assisted delivery as I said previously, that has a lot to do with the strength of the epidural and type. I had walking epi, which helped the pain but I could still feel enough to push and required absolutely no assistance. I don't think the epidural is for everyone but based on the research I've done, I don't personally think it's as black and white as "epidurals slow labor". But I'm a science/medical person (I work in the research dept for a med school/hospital), so I'm big on peer reviewed studies to convince me, but that's just me. If someone isn't comfortable with an epidural for whatever reason, they shouldn't feel pressured to have it. I just encourage speaking with medical professionals that you trust to make an informed decision. I understand some will disagree with me and that's totally fine :flower:


----------



## solitaire89

DLA said:


> I think it's awesome if a woman wants do a med free birth but I think it's important to know that it's OK if you need some pain relief. I've seen a lot of misinformation about epidurals on this forum. If an epidural isn't for you, that's fine but if you're considering it, do the research and speak with a medical professional about the reality. It does NOT slow down your labor, that's been proven a myth. Actually if anything they see that it can speed it up (did with me) because your body can finally relax. As for being at higher risk of assisted delivery, that depends on the type of epi. I had a lower dose epi, so I could completely feel myself pushing. I only pushed for about 20 minutes or so. And lastly, it's not been proven that having an epi leads to C section. When I was pregnant with my son, I was freaked out about all these things and I'm so glad I asked my OBGYN and did my own research on it because I found out most things I was worried about turned out to be myths. If you decide to choose against the epi, that's your choice and absolutely nothing wrong with that, but just make an informed decision :) Good luck!

The NICE guidelines (National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence) which are issued to the NHS and other clinical establishments in the UK state that an epidural "is associated with a longer second stage of labour and an increased chance of vaginal instrumental birth" (full guidelines are HERE). It does also state that "It is not associated with long-term backache", and "It is not associated with a longer first stage of labour or an increased chance of caesarean birth". But to be perfectly honest, I do have an element of distrust of the NHS's "opinion" of things, as most people here will know!


----------



## DLA

solitaire89 said:


> DLA said:
> 
> 
> I think it's awesome if a woman wants do a med free birth but I think it's important to know that it's OK if you need some pain relief. I've seen a lot of misinformation about epidurals on this forum. If an epidural isn't for you, that's fine but if you're considering it, do the research and speak with a medical professional about the reality. It does NOT slow down your labor, that's been proven a myth. Actually if anything they see that it can speed it up (did with me) because your body can finally relax. As for being at higher risk of assisted delivery, that depends on the type of epi. I had a lower dose epi, so I could completely feel myself pushing. I only pushed for about 20 minutes or so. And lastly, it's not been proven that having an epi leads to C section. When I was pregnant with my son, I was freaked out about all these things and I'm so glad I asked my OBGYN and did my own research on it because I found out most things I was worried about turned out to be myths. If you decide to choose against the epi, that's your choice and absolutely nothing wrong with that, but just make an informed decision :) Good luck!
> 
> The NICE guidelines (National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence) which are issued to the NHS and other clinical establishments in the UK state that an epidural "is associated with a longer second stage of labour and an increased chance of vaginal instrumental birth" (full guidelines are HERE). It does also state that "It is not associated with long-term backache", and "It is not associated with a longer first stage of labour or an increased chance of caesarean birth". But to be perfectly honest, I do have an element of distrust of the NHS's "opinion" of things, as most people here will know!Click to expand...

That's interesting. Here is a pretty recent study on the duration labor being linked to epidurals: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3299112/#ref3
Then this is bit more extreme because this doctor is clearly for epidurals (but actually I'm not even sure if that's the way to put it, he may just be passionate about informed decisions and dispelling what he believes are myths)
https://www.epiduralwithoutguilt.com/
I haven't read his book just because I feel pretty secure in my knowledge on the subject from my first pregnancy. While his opinion on the matter is obvious, he does have science/medicine to back up his claims so I don't think he should be totally discounted. 

I guess it's all in what you trust or believe. I'm not to familiar with NHS so I can't really comment too much on that. I just know that all the medical journals I've looked through that exhibited this subject presented no evidence of a lot of these claims (longer labor, assisted delivery etc). Regardless, it's personal choice every woman has to make and what's right for one woman, may not be right for another.


----------



## solitaire89

DLA said:


> That's interesting. Here is a pretty recent study on the duration labor being linked to epidurals:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3299112/#ref3
> Then this is bit more extreme because this doctor is clearly for epidurals (but actually I'm not even sure if that's the way to put it, he may just be passionate about informed decisions and dispelling what he believes are myths)
> https://www.epiduralwithoutguilt.com/
> I haven't read his book just because I feel pretty secure in my knowledge on the subject from my first pregnancy. While his opinion on the matter is obvious, he does have science/medicine to back up his claims so I don't think he should be totally discounted.
> 
> I guess it's all in what you trust or believe. I'm not to familiar with NHS so I can't really comment too much on that. I just know that all the medical journals I've looked through that exhibited this subject presented no evidence of a lot of these claims (longer labor, assisted delivery etc). Regardless, it's personal choice every woman has to make and what's right for one woman, may not be right for another.

Actually - contrary to popular belief, I agree entirely! It is personal choice which a woman has to make, but my worry is that people are not being presented with all the facts - the NHS state that hypnosis is not effective. I beg to differ! ;) I am not against a woman having an epi if that is what she chooses, just so long as she is making that choice armed with the facts, and not just going off "what the doc says" :)

(ETA: When I say a choice made armed with the facts, I mean a choice like you made, having done your research)


----------



## DLA

solitaire89 said:


> DLA said:
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Here is a pretty recent study on the duration labor being linked to epidurals:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3299112/#ref3
> Then this is bit more extreme because this doctor is clearly for epidurals (but actually I'm not even sure if that's the way to put it, he may just be passionate about informed decisions and dispelling what he believes are myths)
> https://www.epiduralwithoutguilt.com/
> I haven't read his book just because I feel pretty secure in my knowledge on the subject from my first pregnancy. While his opinion on the matter is obvious, he does have science/medicine to back up his claims so I don't think he should be totally discounted.
> 
> I guess it's all in what you trust or believe. I'm not to familiar with NHS so I can't really comment too much on that. I just know that all the medical journals I've looked through that exhibited this subject presented no evidence of a lot of these claims (longer labor, assisted delivery etc). Regardless, it's personal choice every woman has to make and what's right for one woman, may not be right for another.
> 
> Actually - contrary to popular belief, I agree entirely! It is personal choice which a woman has to make, but my worry is that people are not being presented with all the facts - the NHS state that hypnosis is not effective. I beg to differ! ;) I am not against a woman having an epi if that is what she chooses, just so long as she is making that choice armed with the facts, and not just going off "what the doc says" :)
> 
> (ETA: When I say a choice made armed with the facts, I mean a choice like you made, having done your research)Click to expand...

Totally agree! And I didn't mean to imply that you are "anti epi" or anything like that. And I wouldn't trust any old doctor too, because as many amazing doctors that out there, there are bad ones. It makes me shudder when I hear women being pressured to do it "med free" when they want some medication to help, then the guilt omg. But It's no different than the women that want to do it med free, and get crap about that and pressured into that. Whatever your choice is, it should be respected.


----------



## solitaire89

I hate the fact that whatever you do you come in for stick from someone about it. I mean, chose alternative therapy, you're a hippy, choose drug free, you're a martyr, choose epi and where do you want to start with the labels!!! freedom of choice? What's that then ;)


----------



## xsadiex

If you have an epidural you are more likely to be immobile and on your back - therefore more likely to need an instrumental birth. I have no doubt this is true! Using gravity and hip opening positions can really help. Not all hospitals in the uk do low dose epidurals.


----------

